# Door squeaks, Roadfly, and ugly 3M URL



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

Okay, got two E39s. Both need new door seals, the 540i's doors squeak a little, the M5's driver's door sounds like it's falling apart (but that's more than just the seal, and should be fixed at its upcoming Inspection.)

There was a post on Roadfly about using UHMW polyethylene tape (super-dense, super-slippery) from McMaster-Carr (http://www.mcmaster.com - great place, BTW, I've bought piles of stuff there, I've ordered stuff on Sunday night through their website and had it Monday afternoon out of LA) to cure the squeaks. Part #76445A21 was suggested.

But this stuff is white.

A little poking around turns up the ugliest URL known to man, housing a treasure trove of information:

http://products3.3m.com/catalog/us/...ytapes_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html

It's transparent, made specifically for this application, and comes in a bunch of sizes/shapes/etc.

Anyone got a source for this? I suppose I could start contacting auto-body supply places that sell 3M stuff...


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

I saw that post as well. The squeaking from my doors is driving me insane. Not only do my door seals make noise, but my door panels are squeaking too. This looks like it may be a potential solution.

I found a place that sells the 3M stuff, but it is only sold in bulk.

http://www.hillas.com/Products/3M_Slick_Surface_Tapes/Default.asp?Mode=1&PageNo=2

It comes in packs of 9 rolls for around $80. Come to think of it, this may not even be enough :rofl: 

Since you're in SF as well, maybe you and I could split the cost of the tape and have a squeak hunting party! PM me and let's discuss further.


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm in as well. Or I could trade for some of my bulk pack of Dynamat Extreme I have sitting around. ;-)


Bill


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

Subsequent post on Roadfly from the topic originator says the McMaster tape is clear.

McMaster catalog says 'opaque', not white, so I was wrong there.

I'm going to order a couple rolls from McMaster in different sizes, will let everyone know what it looks like when it shows up.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

JEM said:


> *
> I'm going to order a couple rolls from McMaster in different sizes, will let everyone know what it looks like when it shows up. *


Please keep us posted JEM. Thx for being the local guinea pig.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Since it's cheap I might give it a try as well. Out of curiosity, what thickness did you order?


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

The middle one, whatever it was (.006in?)


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey, keep me posted as well, I need to replace my door edge mouldings as well.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Don't keep me posted...PLEASE...my doors are as quiet as a whisper.... :bustingup

Chris


----------

